# [HDD] Remettre une Time Capsule à zéro ?



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Salut amis macqueux, je dispose d'une Time Capsule de 2TB achetée en 2011 et mon problème est le suivant : je crois qu'un petit marrant a accédé à l'appareil et en a changé la mot de passe (enflure).

J'ai pourtant bien vérifié mais je me souviens parfaitement à la majuscule, minuscule ou au chiffre près du mot de passe... J'eus beau le retaper dix fois, rien. Donc voici ma question car après une recherche sur Google, aucun résultat...

Comment remettre une Time Capsule à zéro (la formater, mais vraiment la remettre à son état d'origine, comme si elle ne fut pas encore déballée quoi) ?

Merci bien.


----------



## storme (28 Décembre 2011)

Une petite recherche Google de 10 secondes donne ceci 


Si la borne d&#8217;accès AirPort ou Time  Capsule n&#8217;est pas accessible depuis AirPort Utility, la réinitialisation  d&#8217;usine par défaut peut être effectuée à l&#8217;aide du bouton de  réinitialisation.


Débranchez la borne d&#8217;accès AirPort ou Time Capsule.
Maintenez  le bouton de réinitialisation enfoncé avec un stylo ou un crayon, puis  rebranchez la borne d&#8217;accès AirPort ou Time Capsule tout en maintenant  le bouton enfoncé jusqu&#8217;à ce que le voyant (LED) clignote rapidement.  Cela devrait avoir lieu après quelques secondes.
Relâchez le bouton. Une réinitialisation d&#8217;usine par défaut est alors effectuée sur la borne d&#8217;accès AirPort ou Time Capsule.
Ensuite avec l'utilitaire Airport, dans l'onglet disque, cliquer sur "Effacer" (effacement simple ou sécurisé, c'est au choix)


----------



## chafpa (28 Décembre 2011)

Subs_255 a dit:


> je crois qu'un petit marrant a accédé à l'appareil et en a changé la mot de passe (enflure).


Cela craint chez toi :rose: ......


----------



## storme (28 Décembre 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Cela craint chez toi :rose: ......




Surtout que pour changer le MDP, il faut connaitre l'original :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

storme a dit:


> Surtout que pour changer le MDP, il faut connaitre l'original :hein:



C'est ce que je trouve bizarre. Surtout que mes mots de passe sont tous faits par des moyens mémotechniques m'étant propres et que quasiment personne ne peut comprendre (sauf peut-être mes parents), et c'est bien ce pourquoi ça me turlupine cette histoire car j'ai essayé tous mes mots de passe, et celui qui fonctionnait à l'origine, et aucun n'était le bon. 

J'habite en immeuble dans Paris...

En tout cas merci à vous, c'est super de votre part.


----------



## chafpa (29 Décembre 2011)

Subs_255 a dit:


> c'est bien ce pourquoi ça me turlupine cette histoire car j'ai essayé tous mes mots de passe, et celui qui fonctionnait à l'origine, et aucun n'était le bon.


On dirait que tu n'utilises pas le trousseau d'accès pour y stocker tes infos confidentielles ?


----------

